# wo werden offlinedateien gespeichert?



## online (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wo die Offlinedateien, die bei der Synchronisation von Netzwerklaufwerk entstehen, gespeichert werden und wie man den Ort der Speicherung ändern kann?


----------



## gorim (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

die sollen in einen Ordner CSC (Client Side Caching) liegen. Habe das aber nie überprüft. Und Ja, es gibt ein Tool zum verschieben, ist von Microsoft. Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr. Versuch es auf support.microsoft.com zu finden.

bis dann
gorim


----------

